# What do stoners drive



## mikepro88 (Jan 31, 2009)

I was justwondering what do you guys drive i think you can tell a lot about what people drive so ill go first

94 Honda Civic EX Orange with inter to match ( dont even hate on the rice) and my roomate had a 90 soemthing buick road master with the freakin 350 LT1 corvvet engine but he burned it down smokin a bowl ( tru story )


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 31, 2009)

95 Jeep Wrangler. Fun in the mud and snow.


----------



## night501 (Jan 31, 2009)

'95 Dodge Dakota Extended cab. Maroon.
'84 Mercury Grand Marquis Town Car. Brown
'98 Chevy Lumina. gold.
2007 Schwinn Jaguar. Blue and silver beach cruiser


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2009)

98 Jeep Grand Cherokee
91 Acura Integra
86 Yamaha Golf Cart


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

*Mercedez Benz*


----------



## imnotadog (Jan 31, 2009)

Scooter


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 31, 2009)

I drive my wife crazy.


----------



## iClown (Jan 31, 2009)

My mountain bike. small town.


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2009)

'67 international harvester travelall 4x4
'38 brough superior w/jap 1000cc v twin
'61 velocette thruxton
'58 bsa gold star
'60 matchless g50
'63 zhagato bodied masarati
'05 infinity g35 coupe
'02 buell thunderbolt

and i got projects for the next 15 years


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> '67 international harvester travelall 4x4
> '38 brough superior w/jap 1000cc v twin
> '61 velocette thruxton
> '58 bsa gold star
> ...



Damn, other than the 67 International Harvester Travelall 4x4, I don't have a clue what these are  (okay I know what a Masarati is, but not the other part ).


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah!

So YOUR the one guy in california that actually bought a Buell..

I knew it...


----------



## leafminer (Jan 31, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> '67 international harvester travelall 4x4
> '38 brough superior w/jap 1000cc v twin
> '61 velocette thruxton
> '58 bsa gold star
> ...



Very damn nice!
First four are vintage British bikes. I once found the remains of a Brough Superior in the woods ... I wonder is the Goldie a 350 or the 500 DBD? The Matchless G50 is I think the one known as the "Boy Racer" a 500 single ... the last item I think is another bike. The Infinity G35 is related to what I drive, which is a 3.0 Maxima, not as many horses as the Infiniti but it can still blow off Hummers.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> '67 international harvester travelall 4x4
> '38 brough superior w/jap 1000cc v twin
> '61 velocette thruxton
> '58 bsa gold star
> ...


 
*I just got rid of a Scout II international * 


*Also internationals are Big Rig Trucks THG*


----------



## 7thG (Jan 31, 2009)

2007 Honda Civic SI(stock for now).Nighthawk Black Pearl

197 HP
6 spd
8300 rpm cutoff(nothin like hittin vtec at 5900 rpm while others shift)

We keep talkin bout cars im not gonna need to leave this site.lol. well there is one other thing


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2009)

I also have a K5 Blazer that I have in storage atm. She was a favorite--a wonderful vehicle that literally took me everywhere and never let me down.


----------



## cubby (Jan 31, 2009)

62 Caddy Fleetwood, Pearl White With A powder Blue Interior, 74 Harley shovelhead( Weather Permiting)


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Very damn nice!
> First four are vintage British bikes. I once found the remains of a Brough Superior in the woods ... I wonder is the Goldie a 350 or the 500 DBD? The Matchless G50 is I think the one known as the "Boy Racer" a 500 single ... the last item I think is another bike. The Infinity G35 is related to what I drive, which is a 3.0 Maxima, not as many horses as the Infiniti but it can still blow off Hummers.


Gold star is 500 DBD, no boy racer was AJS 7R 350 single. G50 is 500cc single as is the goldstar and velo. It's an addiction. I had a few british cars and just needed something that actually ran. Bikes are another story. I don't ride the brough much. Maybe once or twice a year.


----------



## astrobud (Jan 31, 2009)

i presently drive 1978 datsun 280z also a 1990 p/u , i have a  nice m/c and my wife drives a newer model tbird 97


----------



## OldPainless (Feb 1, 2009)

A 'Real' stoner Rides a bike....cause he can not afford anything else!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2009)

2004 Chevy Impala with sunroof and spoiler, the works.  

(Traded a minivan in for it.  LOVE my car..lol)


----------



## Lastritez (Feb 1, 2009)

1984 Mercedes Benz 190E
1990 Yamaha FJ1200
1991 Yamaha FJ1200


----------



## iClown (Feb 1, 2009)

OldPainless said:
			
		

> A 'Real' stoner Rides a bike....cause he can not afford anything else!


Plus I'm stoned all day so the only one I'm going to hurt riding a bike is myself


----------



## Alistair (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm too paranoid to tell you.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 1, 2009)

2 wheels or 4 Alistair?

Does the wind blow through your hair? or are you protected from the rain?

Does it have pedals?


----------



## ishnish (Feb 1, 2009)

i got me a '91 chevy s-10.   someday when im rich i wana drop a 350 in it and see what she can do!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 1, 2009)

Hippy, it's the Flintmobile, it has four wheels and I'm protected from the rain, but it's manually powered like Fred's car.


----------



## dank.bud76 (Feb 1, 2009)

pick-em-up-truck, 4x4, ford

i roll in dirt sometimes and love it

wifey has high mileage 4 door family ride.  i get work truck


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2009)

2008 BMW 135i Twin Turbo... I am a fast car junkie


----------



## jmathews (Feb 1, 2009)

2005 dodge ram 1500, 2004 ford expedition for everyday drivers.   A 1987 jeep wrangler yj with a stroked 4.2 and 35" superswampers (for the wet days). And a 1984 s-10 with a 406ci smallblock, two speed powerglide tranny, narrowed ford 9" rearend with 4.56 gears, msd ignition, 5500 stall conveter. Anways could go on and on but needless to say one bad [email protected]@ ride.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Feb 1, 2009)

98 geo prizm.  avtually a pretty reliable and good car.  I like it better then the mazda rx7 I never drive.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 1, 2009)

'98 Oldsmobil Silhouette
'88 Bronc w/ 8 inches of lift (my weekend warrior)


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 1, 2009)

a 06 grizzly 450 4x4
07 grizzly 700 4x4 with power steering
05 scion xB
07 dodge 1500 pickup
05 GMC pickup
06 jaguar xkr convertable v8 twin turbo.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 1, 2009)

I drive a 1949 8n Ford tractor with a three bottom plow.:farm:


----------



## 84VW (Feb 2, 2009)

my winter beater


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Feb 2, 2009)

i drive the passanger seat of my girlfriends 01' taurus haha


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 2, 2009)

I commute 90 miles a day to work and back so during the week I drive a 2007 Honda Civic.  Gets 38 miles to the gallon on the highway!

On the weekends I drive my 1979 Jeep CJ5 with an 258 I6, onboard air, 34" super swampers, SOA, and it gets 17 miles to the gallon everywhere!!!


----------



## 84VW (Feb 2, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Gets 38 miles to the gallon on the highway!



thats too bad, my 84 gets between 60-62 miles to the gallon highway


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 2, 2009)

84VW said:
			
		

> thats too bad, my 84 gets between 60-62 miles to the gallon highway


 
Ya, but the commute would double if I was driving your rig!   :holysheep:


----------



## dubblehue (Feb 2, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Very damn nice!
> First four are vintage British bikes. I once found the remains of a Brough Superior in the woods ... I wonder is the Goldie a 350 or the 500 DBD? The Matchless G50 is I think the one known as the "Boy Racer" a 500 single ... the last item I think is another bike. The Infinity G35 is related to what I drive, which is a 3.0 Maxima, not as many horses as the Infiniti but it can still blow off Hummers.




I've got a 2001 Maxima SE(5spd) and I lalala love it. The G's are pretty sweet too.


----------



## someguy (Feb 2, 2009)

1977 ford courier. sex on wheels haha. plus ford explorer. yes im a ford guy. true til the day i die. give me whatever you got, ive heard it all. plus my  ol stang has put down every ricer that lined up, and my ol ranger kicked a lot of *** (chevy, dodge, import...) in the dunes.....................


----------



## Stigma420247 (Feb 2, 2009)

i got a 2001 bmw 330xi


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 2, 2009)

My wife and I both drive Chevy Silverados


----------



## 84VW (Feb 2, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Ya, but the commute would double if I was driving your rig!   :holysheep:



no, not the beetle, thats not street legal


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 2, 2009)

got a drop top sebring and a toyota celica but suspended license so I try to get high enough to fly my magic carpet.lol


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 2, 2009)

my main ride is a 1964 ford falcon sprint
the off-roading ride is a 1988 jeep XJ
and i just bought a 2008 dodge 3500 dually


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow didnt think this would take off but heres some pictures of my Bros burnt roadmaster and my Civic


----------



## smokeytheherb (Feb 3, 2009)

I drive a old undercover cop car spotlight and all, it's fun to scare my friends with.


----------



## Heada (Feb 3, 2009)

Been Collecting:1998 Mustang Cobra,1993 Mustang Cobra,1965 Mustang GT coupe,1997 Harley FXSTC w/S and S motor,1970 Harley Sportster XLCH,1929 Tudor Sedan with small block Ford.Took me ten years to build Model A and a 1974 Ford Van.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 3, 2009)

Chevy Silverado Z71 ftw. I love my truck.


----------



## clanchattan (Feb 3, 2009)

the malibu.......and the fords, the 85 blazer is the wifes

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=319305&postcount=6

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=319498&postcount=9


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 3, 2009)

i had a z71 avalanche but sold it.. black on black fully loaded. 4x4.. man did it drink gas..


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 3, 2009)

*'05 Honda Accord V6 Hybrid

'64 Chevy truck (my project)

Had a GMC Vortec Max @450hp got rid of it back when the gas was outrageous, I drove the thing like I stole it tho + now that I am perm. disabled we did not need the payment sitting in the driveway all day.
Also had to get rid of my '06 GSXR 750 (not really stable on my feet anymore due to my stroke)  *


----------



## rasta (Feb 3, 2009)

state took my license ,,,,,so now the only driving i do is to drive the lady rasta crazy,,,,,,,,p,,,,,,,,,l,,,,,,,,,,,,,r


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 3, 2009)

68 Toyota Landcruiser.. and a ford "work truck"


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 3, 2009)

97 olds bravada, you'd be suprised by how many people in front of us pull over thinkin were cops lol.
Dc


----------



## reggaeuplifts (Feb 3, 2009)

A honda or Toyota


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> 68 Toyota Landcruiser.. and a ford "work truck"



the ol 40's are die hard just like the T'all. I have friends all over usa with the old fj40 landcruisers. When I was in high school a friend had one, he hit a telephone poll and snapped it. It landed on the fj and he walked away.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 3, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> the ol 40's are die hard just like the T'all. I have friends all over usa with the old fj40 landcruisers. When I was in high school a friend had one, he hit a telephone poll and snapped it. It landed on the fj and he walked away.



yep..tough as nails.. straight six with three on tha tree:hubba: lockin' hubs and all..
60mph MAX


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 3, 2009)

2001 Chevy Silverado Z71 4x4, Black,  this truck does not have the standard 4.8 engine but has the upgraded 5.3.  Not sure on the gearing as I bought it off a lease return not new, but she will scoot pretty good and can pull anything I hook to her, so far anyway, and I have pulled some pretty big loads with her.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 3, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> I drive a 1949 8n Ford tractor with a three bottom plow.:farm:



Very sexy, I have a 42 9N myself.


----------



## mazda3234wd (Feb 3, 2009)

Mazda familiar, 4wd turbo rally car.

so much fun!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 3, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i had a z71 avalanche but sold it.. black on black fully loaded. 4x4.. man did it drink gas..



I feel ya, my silverado is a 4-speed automatic with a lift and mud tires. I get 12 mpg 'highway'


----------



## simo123 (Feb 4, 2009)

H.S.V Monaro G.T.O 
KX125


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 4, 2009)

93 aqua green ford escort / 03 jeep grand cherokee.


----------



## soulsmoker (Feb 4, 2009)

2006 Trek 1000 roadbike
97 Nissan P/U, 4x4, standard cab with only 90K original miles.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 4, 2009)

2002 Infiniti G20

1986 GTI Mk III With MANY ralley upgrades.

Engine, Tires, Wheels, Susp, Tranny, Undercarrige Armor Plating, Tape mark on the steering wheel (so you know when your wheels are straight) Bucket seats...no carpet.

I often take this thing where 4x4's get stuck...and I'll smoke most ANYTHING off the line.

I constantly kill mustangs and other.....slower cars.

Member of the Nor-Cal V-dub Ralley Cross Club.


...many many times while racing I have seen only sky out my windshield.

Many more times I have gotten the car airborne. Highest was three feet....then new struts.


----------



## someguy (Dec 15, 2009)

Heada said:
			
		

> Been Collecting:1998 Mustang Cobra,1993 Mustang Cobra,1965 Mustang GT coupe,1997 Harley FXSTC w/S and S motor,1970 Harley Sportster XLCH,1929 Tudor Sedan with small block Ford.Took me ten years to build Model A and a 1974 Ford Van.



love it!


----------



## someguy (Dec 15, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Very sexy, I have a 42 9N myself.


thats hott, haha


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 15, 2009)

Tdi Golf 60mpg goodness.


----------



## JCChronic (Dec 15, 2009)

This is my RIDE, a killer 150 cc.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 15, 2009)

A cute lil red car.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Dec 15, 2009)

03 chevy silverado


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 15, 2009)

'03 Honda VTX1800 (that's a motorcycle, a big one, and a nice one).  Yes, I ride all year.  No, the cold doesn't bother me, nor does riding in the rain.  Yes, snow and ice keeps me home, but when its slippery out, that's where sane people should be anyways.


----------



## tester (Dec 15, 2009)

2007 Mercedes GL 420


----------



## tcbud (Dec 15, 2009)

Big white 93 F250 turbo deisel, gets me 20 miles to gallon on mountain roads.  I am always amazed at this, the husband drives gas f150, newer too and gets 13.

Umbra, my bro had a Matchless in high school.....dang that word brought back some memories.  I dont know if you will read this as this thread is like old old.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 15, 2009)

98 dodge ram 4x4, 1978 H-D FLH, 1960 H-D Sportster (chopped/rigid frame)


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 15, 2009)

Depends on the day. Several antiques, newer good mileage disposable car, old truck... Lots o options..


----------



## zipflip (Dec 16, 2009)

now that leo kows wat we all drive ...... one more thing to add to some our profiles  LOL. JP
  just somethin to think bout anyway.

i dont  drive no more but i still have my baby in garage parked for that one day i can drive again if it ver happenes.
  fully restored 1988 jeep commanche (truck body style model)
  it had a lift kit in it i think only 2-4 inches maybe when i got it wit 31-10-50's on it. 
 i have since then replaced my suspension with new 6 inch lift.
 also put on super swamper LTB's 17x47x16.5
  i'd put up a pic but there no way im putti a pic on of something taht sits in front my house in the sumer months for all to see .
  these jeeps were only made for a few number of years in the late 80's  this truck is prolly the toughest dang vehicle i have ever owned, been rolled smashed stuck even flipped 7 times down a hill out muddin years back.  still on the stock engine even. :hubba:
  i got a friend whos a mechanic too so thats a plus  :aok:
  im gettin excited here.  anyone wanna talk jeeps :hubba: LOL
 i miss driving tho.
 i couldnt even back thta thing out my garage without takin out a wall tho :rofl:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 16, 2009)

My buddie has a lifted comanche zip...we take that truck through hell and back on fishing trips...goes through anywhere!


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Big white 93 F250 turbo deisel, gets me 20 miles to gallon on mountain roads.  I am always amazed at this, the husband drives gas f150, newer too and gets 13.
> 
> Umbra, my bro had a Matchless in high school.....dang that word brought back some memories.  I dont know if you will read this as this thread is like old old.



Yeah TC I read it. lol.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 16, 2009)

> we take that truck through hell and back on fishing trips...goes through anywhere


 :aok: you kow it!
 i swear even the one and only timei ever got stuck in the thing was when i was stupid as all hell and basically tried dukes of hazard'n it over this old creekbed out on the farm. we had a huge rain and i had to go muddin out at teh folks place and tried jumpin the flooding creekbed and bloooomp! i fell short and came 3 inches from coverin my hood w in water deep so needless to say i stalled out :rofl:
  i've also since then becuz of the incident rigged up a removable snorkel a buddy of mine welded together and bent form soem old tailpipes layin round.
  when it gets deep i get out and slap it on to my existing exhaust and im good to go. 
 keep it in the tool box in teh back too.
  and if it wasnt for rool bars it'd prolly be a convertible too LOL.
  what year is yoru buddies?
  i know a few peopel who just love these ol' commanche's and will buy the hell out them, running or junked even for parts. some real jeep nuts i know.
  they swear by the commanche and the old school CJ models :hubba:  
  them engines in most all are liek dang near impossible to strait up kill i swear


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 16, 2009)

I drive something that has a top speed of 160 on the clock but I have had it do 167.

As I overtook lorries and cars they looked like they were parked on the side of the road.

I only took it that speed once, it honestly scared the pants off me but oddly I wanted to keep going to see what she could do.

The 2 other people in the car sat in total silence.

Until we stopped.

Then all hell broke loose with them shouting at me :rofl:

eace:


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2009)

Hippy was that your alfa?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 16, 2009)

Sure is 

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2009)

You should see how cute I look on my unicycle.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 16, 2009)

I use to work for VW, I was factory a trained VW and Porsche mechanic, VW's wear cheap and easy to fix and a lot of times I used old parts from our recycle bin. I left the mechanic's field in 1985 and in 1988 I bought a new Ford Ranger 4X4. I drove that until 2001 when I bought another 4X4 Ranger. and since ford seems to have a good business plan and needed no money to keep them from going bankrupt, I will buy from them again, another ranger or maybe a F150.

My other ride is a mix of Percheron, Quarter Horse and Thoroughbred, stands 16.3HH (5'8") and is an 8 year old mare.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 16, 2009)

Ford rangers are Mazda b2000. Since forever.
That is why they are reliable.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

I love my ford explorer...I pack it to the rim..and above with the carrier pouch and go camping all while pulling my trailer...


----------



## painterdude (Dec 16, 2009)

Am I the only one that drives a Prius?  2005 bugger, had it up to 110 in Southern California and still had some pedal left.....am way to old to appreciate your mud jumpers or dune buggies......oh, the Prius hates the corn in the gas.....


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 16, 2009)

A reliant robin also refered to in the u.k. as a dogs head

lol

t4


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 16, 2009)

Zip, I'm not sure what yr it is.  I haven't seen the guy for over a yr since I moved, although since we have talked about him, I need to give him a call, wish him happy holidays etc.  I do know that he is one of the die-hards...this is is third comanche...the last one he had he had trans and frame problems, (too much mudding, and climbing) and it just got to be more money to fix it than to find another one...he loves his trucks.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 16, 2009)

SativaWeed said:
			
		

> 95 Jeep Wrangler. Fun in the mud and snow.


 

2008 jeep wrangler, first Jeep ive ever owned and i Love it.


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 16, 2009)

Black 4x4 Nissan mistral(Japanese import) 2.7 diesel


----------



## meds4me (Dec 16, 2009)

"Jeep-ified" S-10 blazer 4x4. Lifted, top cut off except the cab part, roll bar and STOCK 6 cyl. 20 mpg Goes anywhere ~

'68 Ford Galaxie XL GT Fastback, 390 big block , console shift C-6 trans , 9" rear with four whell disc and airbag suspension i did myself. This is my baby nite stalker for cruising ~


----------



## Bobo (Dec 16, 2009)

My moms couch with the remote in the throtle hand and my foot on the cat.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 16, 2009)

so we do got some jeep lovers in here huh?  :aok:
  :48:



> "Jeep-ified" S-10 blazer 4x4. Lifted, top cut off except the cab part, roll bar and STOCK 6 cyl. 20 mpg Goes anywhere ~


right on! a frankenstein :hubba:
  i've owned 3 blazers over the years. an early 80's model. late 80's model and a mid 90's model and all were garbage and gave me nothin but problems.
 but the K-5 or k-10's.. :hubba:  now them a real blazer.  im not knockin yours meds.  lol  i bet shes a champ no doubt. just my luck wit s-10's has been a nightmare to say the least.
  was it THG who said she had a k5 in earlier post?
 ive had my jeep commanche since i was 17 and had to swap the rear end twice. the second time i put one on it wit a slightly smaller gear ratio and put other ratio adapters to accomodate for the discrepensies on things etc.
 granted the engine whines a lil harder at top speed after bout 65-70 and sounds like it bout to blow up if i punch ehr down to  100 but when im at a dead stop and punch it she takes off like a bat outta hell. 
 helps wonders when hill/rock climbing IMO too
  dangit i want my eyes back so i can drive again .


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 16, 2009)

2000 Jaguar XJ8 Vanden Plas


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2009)

01 F-150 SuperCrew -RED
96 Mustang GT(Weekend Warrior)-Black with primed front fender wells and front bumper
04 Pontiac GTO(Wifey's Toy)-Yellow Jacket


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

Bobo said:
			
		

> My moms couch with the remote in the throtle hand and my foot on the cat.


 
:giggle: and it doesnt even need gas.    Or does it?  lmao.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

> and it doesnt even need gas.  Or does it? lmao.



my puter chair runs on methane :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> my puter chair runs on methane :rofl:


 
:spit: Oh dear!!!

Poor chair.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

u cant tell me ur chair never suffers, SM.    LOL

ladies just save it up til they alone i think and they just let it loose like a bottled up hurricane in one big blast  
  ive always wondered why women never fart :confused2:
  :rofl:
 been wit my lady over a year now and never herd one squeek from her yet LMAO


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> u cant tell me ur chair never suffers, SM. LOL
> 
> ladies just save it up til they alone i think and they just let it loose like a bottled up hurricane in one big blast
> ive always wondered why women never fart :confused2:
> ...


 
hahaha, maybe she takes Bean-o.

:rofl:


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

most women are too classy to even admit to somethin like that. LOL
 be thankful it wasnt a shart :rofl:


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

from cars to women farting :aok: :rofl:

i love how some these threads go off course  LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> most women are too classy to even admit to somethin like that. LOL
> be thankful it wasnt a shart :rofl:


 
Haha, I don't think I wanna know what that is..LMFAO!!

And well...class?, depends on how high I am.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

its that SH-word crossed with fart. combination of both happenin at the same time  :rofl:



> And well...class?, depends on how high I am.
> __________________


 well, i'd say taht if your avatar speaks for your personality/appearance any sort then i'd assume you a classy gal.
 ...one who holds em til she blows LOL  JK
...no punn intended per ya admission story above


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> its that SH-word crossed with fart. combination of both happenin at the same time :rofl:


 
Ewww!  Has that happened to you??  LMFO!!!  But yea I guess I am thankful...can you imagine???   

Stinky zipflip!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

Well it was 22 yrs ago.  I've grown up since then.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

> Ewww! Has that happened to you?? LMFO!!!


 so far, never. LOL
  fingers crossed


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 17, 2009)

LMAO....allright you 2 now this is a good way to start my day....lol...thank you!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

Hahahaha.  Too funny.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 17, 2009)

wow,, I came in here thinking I'd see something completely different than this.  lol


----------



## meds4me (Dec 17, 2009)

Talk about a left turn ~


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## someguy (Dec 18, 2009)

while i do love a good fart story, i like cars more haha. and sharting not fun!


----------

